# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Dritëro Agolli vs Ismail Kadare - kë do të zgjidhnit...?

## Wordless

Mes dy gjenive Shqiptare,  cili është i preferuari juaj..?

----------


## Wordless

Unë preferoj Agollin. I mirë është edhe Kadare sikur të ishte ca më realist dhe sidomos më modest.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Driteroin,sepse ka pasur ate famen e pianecit qe ne ate kohe e kishin vetem njerezit e kompletuar.

----------


## Wordless

Edhe sot e kanë Serafim.  Çdokush gjen diçka për tu frymëzuar.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Edhe sot e kanë Serafim.  Çdokush gjen diçka për tu frymëzuar.


Nuk e di se edhe sot e kane apo jo, nuk e di se eshte me ne mode sepse sot mbase jeta ka paresi te tjera,moral tjeter dhe liri tjeter,por ne ate kohe pija sherbente kryesisht per te treguar ekstravaganc dhe pianeci ne pergjithsi etiketohej si njeri i mire. Ishte pija qe artistit i shtonte famen. Njerez si Driteroi,Kadri Roshi,Kujtim Laro e shume te tjere kishin kete fame ne art qe i benin dhe njerez me talent te kompletuar.

----------


## WesternBlot

Une Driteroin. Ismaili eshte pak pordhac...

----------


## bili99

Po duhej te kishte dhe mundesine ti zgjedhim te dy...Per shoqeri Kadare eshte sa me pi nje kafe mengjesi....ndersa me Driteroin eshte mire me e shtruar mire dhe gjate darken qe nga mezja e rakia deri tek ambelsira !
Se paku keshtu kam ndegjuar per Driteroin se per Kadarene e di vete!

P.S.
Per cdo shqiptar eshte privilegj nje takim dhe nje kujtim me keta dy personalitete te rralla  te letrave shqipe

----------


## Maqellarjot

Te dy kane qene zedhenes te diktautures hoxhiane.  Dhe si te tille nuk vlejne sepse talentin e tyre e perdoren per propagande. Per nje propagande qe thelloje dhe egersoje luften e klasave. Nje lufte qe armiqesoj dhe shkaterroje jeten e mijera njerezve te pafajshem.  

Nje shkrimtare qe shkruan per cmime dhe per ca comoditete nuk ka se si te japi kontribut pozitive per shoqerine ose per lexuesit.  Shkrimtare te tille e kan shitur shpirtin.

----------


## Wordless

> Te dy kane qene zedhenes te diktautures hoxhiane.  Dhe si te tille nuk vlejne sepse talentin e tyre e perdoren per propagande. Per nje propagande qe thelloje dhe egersoje luften e klasave. Nje lufte qe armiqesoj dhe shkaterroje jeten e mijera njerezve te pafajshem.  
> 
> Nje shkrimtare qe shkruan per cmime dhe per ca comoditete nuk ka se si te japi kontribut pozitive per shoqerine ose per lexuesit.  Shkrimtare te tille e kan shitur shpirtin.


Maqellariot,  mund edhe ta kenë bërë nga naiviteti, mund t'i kenë besuar atij sistemi ashtu sikurse i besuan miliona njerëz.... Ndoshta.!

----------


## Ciarli

Shkrimtaret nuk duhet te ngaterrohen me politiken dhe te maten me friken e tyre ndaj sistemit ne nje kohe te caktuar edhe pse politika ndikon ne art ashtu si qielli mbi uje.
Une do preferoja Agollin sepse edhe pse te dy ishin profesioniste dhe gjeni, Kadareja duket sikur loz me fjalen kurse Agolli sikur mundohet ta krijoje fjalen!

----------

